# Cape Meet Numero 3?



## capetocuba

The Gautengers are planning their 5th meeting. Think we should get going and plan for our third one?
What do all you Cape peeps think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## eviltoy

Make it at a halaal place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Guys does any one know how much it costs to rent half of the CTICC ? 

Vendors? Lets see what we can do here, what if we make it open to the public R20 general admission kinda thing? 

We could convert so many smokers and educate so many ignorant/unaware people!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Big dallas boet and they wont ever let you vape inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

We were going to start planning after the fast but if you guys wanna run with it ...... go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> We were going to start planning after the fast but if you guys wanna run with it ...... go


Just don't want them from Gangstas Paradise getting too many brownie points over us Mother City vapers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

I'm keen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Im in. End of August should be ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

we will wait for our fasting members of course  Just throwing the idea out there would be nice to get the general public involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

I am keen SUPER KEEN,would be great to attend my first vape meet!!!! @MarkK you coming today to the VNA hey?


----------



## MarkK

@HPBotha Yea, i will try make a stop there later  heading out to blue route first for work today but i will make it i rate


----------



## phanatik

I'm in seeing that work kept me from attending the last one. first weekend in sept should be awesome and give vendors enough time to plan. 

I'm thinking that @RevnLucky7 should be in the mother city by then?


----------



## RevnLucky7

I will. Whether or not I'll be in a position to attend I'm not sure of yet, but I'll tell you one thing. I'll sure as hell try! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha

RevnLucky7 said:


> I will. Whether or not I'll be in a position to attend I'm not sure of yet, but I'll tell you one thing. I'll sure as hell try!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


nice one boet - need to buy some more black bird - been dealing it out to the blokes... and my vaping gear still has not arrived.... so most of your juice is still steeping! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Guys doesn't matter how many Jhb has , you can't compete with vape tonians  we set the bar!
Any who loving the enthusiasm and like @Gazzacpt mentioned run with it!
The problem we had last time is venue that is big enough and will let us vape.
Let's use this thread to brain storm and plan the more help involved in this the better

@RevnLucky7 just make sure you send some juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

Legends Sports Bar/Cafe in Edward street permits vaping indoors and has a great atmosphere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

How many people came last time?


----------



## Metal Liz

uhm... i can't actually remember how many we were... think round 60 odd... maybe more...? @Andre help hahaha


----------



## Zegee

That number sounds about right maybe a little less

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> uhm... i can't actually remember how many we were... think round 60 odd... maybe more...? @Andre help hahaha


63

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Milnerton Rugby Club - they have a fully licensed bar and i have a guy on the inside. maak 'n boerrie outside and have dop inside and klap a vape tussen in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

Tell you guys what. Make sure the venue has pool table, a bar, a jukebox with good school rock and roll and I'm there like a bear

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

HPBotha said:


> Milnerton Rugby Club - they have a fully licensed bar and i have a guy on the inside. maak 'n boerrie outside and have dop inside and klap a vape tussen in.


Are you talking about Theo Marais Park? That's a brilliant idea!!! 
I used to play netball there and did puppy school with my dogs there on sundays, awesome venue!!!


----------



## Metal Liz

HPBotha said:


> Milnerton Rugby Club - they have a fully licensed bar and i have a guy on the inside. maak 'n boerrie outside and have dop inside and klap a vape tussen in.


Are you talking about Theo Marais Park? That's a brilliant idea!!! 
I used to play netball there and did puppy school with my dogs there on sundays, awesome venue!!!


----------



## HPBotha

Metal Liz said:


> Are you talking about Theo Marais Park? That's a brilliant idea!!!
> I used to play netball there and did puppy school with my dogs there on sundays, awesome venue!!!


Thats the one!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/09iz8cgc1tgox00/Union Milnerton Rugby Club_No_Ads.wmv

Getting venue details from my main man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

Make this happen as i would like to go to my 1st meeting ...but i think someone should plan it after the fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

im innit to winnit


----------



## Wazeer

The last vape meet was my first one and i didnt know there would be so many vendors there so i ran out of cash. Not happening on round three though, i better start saving now!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

i like the Milnerton Rugby Park idea.... as it looks like I will be in MILNERTON!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MarkK

Awesome Mr sub Ohm, you gonna be my neighbour  

If you hear glass break in the night, don't shoot. I will stop if asked nicely 
You wouldn't want to hit any of the custard's I will be holding on my way back out your house


----------



## The Golf

Mark i think you need to go sleep earlier  you cannot be posting at 02.45am :-0


----------



## elvin119

great ......... this will be my first meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha

Getting venue price. They opperate a cash bar. Should know by tonight. They do not supply food. But I am sure someone will have a portable braai and we can have a boerrie or two. Will ask one of my other contacts if they want to set up a stand for some food

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

Awesome stuff @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha

OK, regarding food i have a restaurant willing to come to the venue - boerries and burgers and such.... but they are not Halal. can anyone source a better option??? 

still waiting on my buddy regarding the venue - we might need to make a cash donation for the place. give me till friday will know by then.


----------



## RezaD

HPBotha said:


> OK, regarding food i have a restaurant willing to come to the venue - boerries and burgers and such.... but they are not Halal. can anyone source a better option???
> 
> still waiting on my buddy regarding the venue - we might need to make a cash donation for the place. give me till friday will know by then.


 
I don't see that as a problem. Those requiring halaal can cater amongst themselves e.g one brings a braai drum and they could braai their own meat or a volunteer could do it.

Starting to like this idea. It was a bit tight in terms of space last time. If more ppl attend this one it will be too much for a venue like that.


----------



## HPBotha

Vape meet can be held at the rugby club for R1000 two barmen at R300 each and a cleaner for R250. Grand total for the venue is R1850. We can easily get coverage from the vendors. Getting final confirmation in regards to the venue - there is a braai and kitchen. Cash bar and a decent sized bar... and of course a moerse rugby field for vendor stands.


----------



## HPBotha

Will try and get sponsorship through vendors for the venue... otherwise we can do a simple collection of R30 per person or vendors can offer sample boxes of witch a % goes to cover the venue. Any entrepreneurs who know how to slaai a braai tong can sell the boerrie or we can get before mentioned restaurant to sell the boerrie and burgers or whatever you guys need. 

That's my ten cents of info I can offer. 

Vapemob has also contacted me about their new venue which will accommodate 80 odd vapors. It's up to the community to decide.

-------


----------



## Mario

i will gladly donate R30 if there is no sponsorship
Just had an idea how about getting one of our local radio stations to join us ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

HPBotha said:


> Will try and get sponsorship through vendors for the venue... otherwise we can do a simple collection of R30 per person or vendors can offer sample boxes of witch a % goes to cover the venue. Any entrepreneurs who know how to slaai a braai tong can sell the boerrie or we can get before mentioned restaurant to sell the boerrie and burgers or whatever you guys need.
> 
> That's my ten cents of info I can offer.
> 
> Vapemob has also contacted me about their new venue which will accommodate 80 odd vapors. It's up to the community to decide.
> 
> -------


Will vapemob be willing to let other vendors setup tables in their venue and trade out of it for the day? What about refreshments and food. I'm leaning towards the sports hall idea and having a relaxed feel. Plenty space guys can bring their families and bring stuff if they want to braai. Thats my 2c.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Vapemob would be nice but its way to small. If we look at the last meet we had 80 ppl nice relaxed open area. We need something similar


----------



## Riaz

The Golf said:


> Vapemob would be nice but its way to small. If we look at the last meet we had 80 ppl nice relaxed open area. We need something similar


we need something bigger man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Ooops I ment bigger sorry


----------



## Silver

Nice to see you Vape Tonians organising your next meet.
I am sure its going to be a blast.

You guys need to try break 100 - anything less and that will not be cool.

All the best

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha

OK!!! Cape Vape Meet feedback as to regards to possible vape meet venue:

September 20 or September 27 is open for us at the Rugby Club in Milnerton. - who will be deciding on the venue? and who will organise the vendors like last time - is it @Andre ? getting photos of the venue and amenities for you guys. As soon as i can get the pics in I will post here for you to review.

Regarding pool table @RevnLucky7 i am sure we can get a mini one... or a clone...

As stated before there is a kitchen and a braai area. and a rugby field.... the clubhouse itself is not ma-moerse groot, so i think if we can get some vendor stands and some gazebos there can be enough space for build stations, competition space, juice tastings and gesêls space. jumping castles and kiddies playground will have to be at your discretion, 

in regards to event organisers - please pm me for the main oak at the club who can organise an event inspection and fine tune the details for the community event.

I'll see what i can do regarding some press coverage as well. Might have a few buttons i can press on... if there is anyone willing to take this further - the floor is yours!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha

Club interior - just got the pics via whatapp - so its a bit small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

Got a quote for vendors on *vendor booths* - not local but sure we can work something out on the shipping costs:

1 x Gazebo 3m x 3m with roof and overhang
1 x Pop Up Banner
2m x 1m
2 x Telescopics (3m)
1 x Branded Tablecloth
2.25m x 1.45m
All of the above.... Now Only  R6950 ex VAT







if you are interested please PM me- or contact these guys direct.

Quick update #2..... Local printing company is offering the same as above, sans tablecloth and pop up banner for 

3m x 3m Gazebo 
3m Telescopics | Spikes & bag x2
Scissor Stands x2

Sub Total 5,880.00

Total R6,703.20

BudgetBanners - based in woodstock.


----------



## Wazeer

Is there a confirmed date for the next cape town meet?


----------



## Ian

MarkK said:


> Guys does any one know how much it costs to rent half of the CTICC ?
> 
> Vendors? Lets see what we can do here, what if we make it open to the public R20 general admission kinda thing?
> 
> We could convert so many smokers and educate so many ignorant/unaware people!


I'd love to attend my first meet, but to convert many more people, some form of advertising would have to be done. I'm sure KFM would give it a mention, or at the very least put it up on their website. It's not about the revenue so much, as it is to convert the analogue smokers (which would obviously then be turned into revenue). Where were the last meets held?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Yeah....seems like some HARRISMITH fever is needed. I'm in


----------



## HPBotha

OK guys -* please can someone put me in contact with the last vape meet co-ordinator, or the Cape Town chapter leader....* i need to start on reserving the venue - and would like to have a meeting with the venue organisers and the vape co-ordinator.

i would like to get the* media involved* as well as run a collection at the venue - any of your old evods and starter kits so that we can give away to the public-

also need to get the vendor list confirmed.

lets make this a real big event - lots of exposure and pretty much a chance to introduce the public to the vape culture and the alternative to stinkies!


_if there are any person(s) that have contacts or friends in media or suppliers that could join in on the vape meet - lets pool our information resource and make this a banger!!!_


----------



## VapeTownZA

I would be happy to promote via my social media channels and blog as well as perhaps through my online marketing company. Just pop me an email vapetownza@gmail.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

I might also have some contacts at whatson cape town and show me cape town.


----------



## Andre

HPBotha said:


> OK guys -* please can someone put me in contact with the last vape meet co-ordinator, or the Cape Town chapter leader....* i need to start on reserving the venue - and would like to have a meeting with the venue organisers and the vape co-ordinator.
> 
> i would like to get the* media involved* as well as run a collection at the venue - any of your old evods and starter kits so that we can give away to the public-
> 
> also need to get the vendor list confirmed.
> 
> lets make this a real big event - lots of exposure and pretty much a chance to introduce the public to the vape culture and the alternative to stinkies!
> 
> 
> _if there are any person(s) that have contacts or friends in media or suppliers that could join in on the vape meet - lets pool our information resource and make this a banger!!!_


 
For the last Cape Vape Meet a few peeps were involved with organising, e.g. @Metal Liz, @BhavZ, @Zegee, @Cape vaping supplies and myself.

I shall be out of the country during the suggested dates, but neither have the time available to help this time.

You are more than welcome to carry on and run the event as far as I am concerned. Here are links to the threads setting out how it was done last time.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/documents-for-cape-meet-2.2545/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-chasing-competition-round-2-cape-vape-meet.2401/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Just to update you guys - looks like we will be having the vape meet in October -- we are aiming at better weather.


----------



## Oupa

Just a note... keep in mind that when advertising the meet and involving the general public outside of the forum, it will be more of an vaper conference instead of an intimate vape meet. For example numbers of people to show up on the day will be an unknown. This could be awesome, but just wanted to point out the difference of a vape meet and vaper con.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rellik

I'll be there. Some good points there @Oupa


----------



## Vaper Rising

capetocuba said:


> The Gautengers are planning their 5th meeting. Think we should get going and plan for our third one?
> What do all you Cape peeps think?


 Hi there. I'm into my third month of vaping and was about to post a huge thank-you to all the supportive suppliers (and seasoned vapers) who have helped me get here. Bless you all - you know who you are.

YES! High time for a Cape meet. Somewhere central please, not in Northern Suburbs if possible.


----------



## MarkK

@Oupa i think it will still have a very homely feel  it will be forum members spreading information and that family warmth 
I think it would be an amazing eye opening experience for so many  
Do you think it would be so big the first time that we all get lost amongst the masses?


----------



## Andre

I agree with @Oupa. For me it should be a meet for vapers, vape vendors and friends invited by them. Surely will not like to be scrutinized by sensation seeking media or have to sell my hobby to a sceptical bystander. But that is just me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan

Andre said:


> I agree with @Oupa. For me it should be a meet for vapers, vape vendors and friends invited by them. Surely will not like to be scrutinized by sensation seeking media or have to sell my hobby to a sceptical bystander. But that is just me.


 
This. For me personally the previous Vape Meet had the perfect vibe. Even if the numbers are higher next time round, I would like to keep the same format. We don't need a VapourCon, we just need a place to get together to talk to each other, buy some stuff and have a good time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> I agree with @Oupa. For me it should be a meet for vapers, vape vendors and friends invited by them. Surely will not like to be scrutinized by sensation seeking media or have to sell my hobby to a sceptical bystander. But that is just me.


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik

Any updates on the Cape Vape Meet? Is there anything I can do to help with the organizing of the meeting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik

Bump? Come on Cape Town. We can do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Tiaan said:


> This. For me personally the previous Vape Meet had the perfect vibe. Even if the numbers are higher next time round, I would like to keep the same format. We don't need a VapourCon, we just need a place to get together to talk to each other, buy some stuff and have a good time.


 
I'm with you. And, as a member of the dreaded 'media' (freelance) and a vaper, I can tell you now that having sceptics and antagonists directly exposed to vaping in this environment is a good thing! People are afraid of what they don't understand. Our duty as vapers is to inform and change attitudes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Any progress? I'm eager to attend my first meet


----------



## capetocuba

I believe it's time to clear all the fynbos out of our minds and set a date . What's the consensus out there folk?


----------



## Marzuq

october is a busy month for me. so im voting november


----------



## elvin119

i hope this meet is not farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Moving to Vape Town in November.

So if the meet/con is in November ill be there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

there is a chance I might be moving to CT in November aswell... just saying

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

ShaneW said:


> there is a chance I might be moving to CT in November aswell... just saying


Nooooooo. Move to jhb 

You know you want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Hello all can we get the ball rolling here 

Please can all cape member please indicate a suitable date for end oct maybe nov 
Ideally if we have dates we can look at appropriate venue

Let get going here guys and gals


----------



## HPBotha

Very little has been discussed thus far. But it seems that vape town is waiting on the vendors to relocate. I am still waiting on feedback regarding venues. There was some talk of the rugby or hockey club but I think that has died down in favour of a restaurant. Alternative is the vapemob lounge that @Chop007 suggested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

I'm game for November sometime. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Hi hp the rugby club was on the table but again without dates this doesn't help.

Here a suggestion u guys have till this Monday coming to submit dates and venue suggestions if no consensus is reached alternative arrangements will be made
Please give input chaps
Anyone willing to assist with arranging please pm me


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I'm not too concerned about the date, but I quite like the Vapemob idea. Depending on how many people will be coming, it might be too small though. But for now, it has my vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

i think the concern with using the vapemob lounge is that vendors under normal circumstances will not be able to promote there products.if this is the case then the vapemob lounge will not be the best location for the vape meet. maybe @Chop007 can clarify this for us and then we can decide whether its a ideal location.

also how many members and non-members are we expecting. and how many ppl can the vapempob lounge hold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> Hi hp the rugby club was on the table but again without dates this doesn't help.
> 
> Here a suggestion u guys have till this Monday coming to submit dates and venue suggestions if no consensus is reached alternative arrangements will be made
> Please give input chaps
> Anyone willing to assist with arranging please pm me


@Zegee 

what kind of help is required. im happy to offer some assistance where i can. maybe you can list a few of the tasks that needs to be sorted out and we can have members offer to those specifically.


----------



## Rellik

Ok, Lets look at dates:
I Suggest either 1 November or 8 November

Venue:
Personally I think Theo Marais Rugby club would be the perfect location. Maybe @HPBotha can check up if the club is available for those dates. If we make it any later, we are going to start contending with Year End functions and options are going to become limited (Probably more expensive as well)
Theo Marais Park is in Milnerton.
http://milnertoncricketclub.co.za/files/info/facilities.html


@Zegee, Just say where you need help, I'll help where I can


----------



## Chop007

Marzuq said:


> i think the concern with using the vapemob lounge is that vendors under normal circumstances will not be able to promote there products.if this is the case then the vapemob lounge will not be the best location for the vape meet. maybe @Chop007 can clarify this for us and then we can decide whether its a ideal location.
> 
> also how many members and non-members are we expecting. and how many ppl can the vapempob lounge hold?


We won't be able to offer the vendors a platform to sell their goods. If the community wishes for an awesome vape meet at the lounge, it will be a strictly community vape meet, no selling of goods on the premises. Of course we would provide the necessary building materials for coils etc, but no goods would be sold.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rellik said:


> Ok, Lets look at dates:
> I Suggest either 1 November or 8 November
> 
> Venue:
> Personally I think Theo Marais Rugby club would be the perfect location. Maybe @HPBotha can check up if the club is available for those dates. If we make it any later, we are going to start contending with Year End functions and options are going to become limited (Probably more expensive as well)
> 
> @Zegee, Just say where you need help, I'll help where I can


im game for the 8th or 15th november 
what area is the marias rugby field? 
i think when suggesting venues please specifiy area that the venues are located so at to make it easier for members to identify whether they willing to trek to it on the day


----------



## Marzuq

Chop007 said:


> We won't be able to offer the vendors a platform to sell their goods. If the community wishes for an awesome vape meet at the lounge, it will be a strictly community vape meet, no selling of goods on the premises. Of course we would provide the necessary building materials for coils etc, but no goods would be sold.



thanks for clearing that up @Chop007 now vendors can make an informed decision about the vapemob lounge venue as a choice.


----------



## Riaz

im out in november- exams

i only finish end of novemeber

if you decide on a date, im sure i can make up an 'emergency study group session' suddenly pop up


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> im game for the 8th or 15th november
> what area is the marias rugby field?
> i think when suggesting venues please specifiy area that the venues are located so at to make it easier for members to identify whether they willing to trek to it on the day


Think its :-
*Union Milnerton Rugby Club*
Theo Marais Park
Koeberg Road
Cape Town, 7441

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> im out in november- exams
> 
> i only finish end of novemeber
> 
> if you decide on a date, im sure i can make up an 'emergency study group session' suddenly pop up



thats unfortunate. but a month or date is not confirmed. maybe suggest a date or 2 that works for you and add it to the consideration list.


----------



## Rellik

@Marzuq I have added details about Theo Marais Park

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

I would be keen to come down with some of our products so would be a shame if we could not sell anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Chop007 said:


> We won't be able to offer the vendors a platform to sell their goods. If the community wishes for an awesome vape meet at the lounge, it will be a strictly community vape meet, no selling of goods on the premises. Of course we would provide the necessary building materials for coils etc, but no goods would be sold.


Thanks for the clarity chop 

I believe our vendors mob included do benefit from sales at the meets and would not want to deny anyone this. However we need to make this decision as a forum and decide will discuss in the upcoming week when we start finalizing.

In terms of to do list will put something out later ideally it's what ever way you can assist .

I was thinking we can have this meet with a twist will update you Guys once this is confirmed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

KieranD said:


> I would be keen to come down with some of our products so would be a shame if we could not sell anything



i agree. one of the reasons i like the vape meets are because of the vendors showing off their toys which i in turn over spend on and go home with a stack of new goodies

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> thats unfortunate. but a month or date is not confirmed. maybe suggest a date or 2 that works for you and add it to the consideration list.


can i please suggest the 6th of december


----------



## capetocuba

Zegee said:


> I was thinking we can have this meet with a twist will update you Guys once this is confirmed


You are full of twists and turns old chap


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> Thanks for the clarity chop
> 
> I believe our vendors mob included do benefit from sales at the meets and would not want to deny anyone this. However we need to make this decision as a forum and decide will discuss in the upcoming week when we start finalizing.
> 
> In terms of to do list will put something out later ideally it's what ever way you can assist .
> 
> I was thinking we can have this meet with a twist will update you Guys once this is confirmed



i vote for a location neutral to all vendors. i think that we shouldnt take away the ability to sell products.
also as @KieranD stated. they would come down to the meet as well. this expands and allows for a bigger meet.
also this will give all vendors a fair chances at marketing products and such.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> i vote for a location neutral to all vendors. i think that we shouldnt take away the ability to sell products.
> also as @KieranD stated. they would come down to the meet as well. this expands and allows for a bigger meet.
> also this will give all vendors a fair chances at marketing products and such.



ok guys i think what we need to do is it the following

consider these dates. based and worked around pay day so we all have money to spend on new vape gear

1 November 2014
8 November 2014
6 December 2014

the above dates will give us enough time to prepare and get everything right for a successful vape meet and also its just after payday for most of us which means we have vape budgets to spend. 

all in agreement?
if so i will start a poll that we can run for a week before we close and fix a date


----------



## Chop007

I completely agree with all of the above. We are always here if you need us though, just shout.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

a vape meet without vendors is like a braai without meat

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD

Marzuq said:


> ok guys i think what we need to do is it the following
> 
> consider these dates. based and worked around pay day so we all have money to spend on new vape gear
> 
> 1 November 2014
> 8 November 2014
> 6 December 2014
> 
> the above dates will give us enough time to prepare and get everything right for a successful vape meet and also its just after payday for most of us which means we have vape budgets to spend.
> 
> all in agreement?
> if so i will start a poll that we can run for a week before we close and fix a date



Awesome! Any of those dates works for me  So whenever it is, consider Vape Cartel in attendance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf

Guy be warned its cricket season so Milnerton my be a problem


----------



## Marzuq

Hmmmm seems the capetonians are lacking interest in a vape meet.
might have to make a trip to JHB to join their vape meet instead


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm cool with any dates in October and November, even the beginning of December can work


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I went to a pretty cool restaurant the other day on the corner of chiappini and hospital street in town called truffle. They cater for corporate events, and a Vape meet is pretty much a corporate event. The bottom deck which is open and has sliding doors all over can seat up to 100 people. I had a lil lunch and mini Vape sessions with friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

I'm in, just say when and where


----------



## Marzuq

please vote for your preferred date here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nb-vote-for-cape-town-vape-meet-date.5809/


----------



## Zegee

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I went to a pretty cool restaurant the other day on the corner of chiappini and hospital street in town called truffle. They cater for corporate events, and a Vape meet is pretty much a corporate event. The bottom deck which is open and has sliding doors all over can seat up to 100 people. I had a lil lunch and mini Vape sessions with friends


Been there awesome place doesn't serve alcohol but truly awesome setting.
They do mocktails and there food is good 


Any thoughts from fellow members


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Lol I think some of us prefer the fact that they don't serve alcohol. Would is be a problem though? I'll be honest, I quite like the place as well. I don't know how the logistics regarding vendors would work though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> Been there awesome place doesn't serve alcohol but truly awesome setting.
> They do mocktails and there food is good
> 
> 
> Any thoughts from fellow members



Quite like this idea. I don't drink so the fact that they don't serve alcohol suits me. But this is a majority rules case 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> Been there awesome place doesn't serve alcohol but truly awesome setting.
> They do mocktails and there food is good
> 
> 
> Any thoughts from fellow members


Also I think once we have a set date by end next week then we do a poll on 3 options for location.. Add a description of the place. Location and menu and facilities. Then take a vote. So for now let's get the date sorted. Next week a venue. So basically in two weeks we can plan and arrange. Make bookings and so on. Gives vendors enough time to prep to come down to cape town and also sort out whatever still needs sorting 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No alcohol at a Vape Meet? That's like say no e-juice allowed! And in the cape too! A good bottle of red and two full REO's is what life is all about! Come on guys don't be silly!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Ya well, if you're Muslim, it's Oros lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Hi guys please can anyone able to run with planning go for it as I will not be able to be involved in this meet. There are many keen members please make it happen
Thanks


----------

